# Belt Grinder



## ddickey (Mar 19, 2017)

Anyone have an opinion on the Reeder Grinder?


----------



## intjonmiller (Mar 19, 2017)

ddickey said:


> Anyone have an opinion on the Reeder Grinder?


Looks like a very good design. Almost as good as my own. (Mostly kidding. I just have the option of more arms and of different sizes for whatever I want to add down the road. If I ever complete the dumb thing...) 

His explanation of yield strength at the beginning really bothered me, though. I don't doubt that his machine is plenty strong, but yield strength is not the point when a material starts to deflect.


----------



## bfd (Mar 19, 2017)

I would need to see it at my house and use it for a few (years) to make an accurate assessment. nice looking belt sander bill


----------



## Alan H. (Mar 19, 2017)

Looks like an innovative design.  I checked their website out and found that their pricing appeared quite attractive as compared to a KMG for example.   But then I discovered that it did not include any of the wheels.  I could not check out the accessories pricing due to website gremlins.

I personally prefer a belt drive versus a direct drive but this appears to be a very nice machine.  It would be interesting to know what one really costs.


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 20, 2017)

I looked at their videos, you'd be very hard pressed to make a better one in your shop.  I can't compare them to a KMG  -I'd have to use both 'in anger' to make any determination about that.  Price is appropriate for all the machining involved. Don't worry about his inaccurate explanation:  1/2" aluminum plate is plenty strong enough to resist a fair amount of bending moment.

I have a 6X48 belt sander I've been using for 35 years;  I've been tempted to the 2X72 'dark side of the sander' for a few years now, but yet to make the leap... 

If anyone here buys one I'd be really interested in your experience!


----------



## ddickey (Mar 20, 2017)

One question for those of you who might have a belt grinder.
I notice the platen angle adjusts. When grinding tool bits would you adjust the angle of the platen or the angle of the tool rest?


----------



## intjonmiller (Mar 20, 2017)

ddickey said:


> One question for those of you who might have a belt grinder.
> I notice the platen angle adjusts. When grinding tool bits would you adjust the angle of the platen or the angle of the tool rest?


Or the angle of the guide on the tool rest? It basically comes down to what makes the most sense for a specific operation. Angling the rest too far will make it awkward in some situations as it will be more vertical than horizontal, while better in others because that could give you a better view of the leading edge. I'm incorporating both types in my own.


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 20, 2017)

I'll probably get flamed for this, but...  I *never* use a rest to grind the angles on a tool bit or when sharpening a drill.  It takes patience to learn, but the result is worth it to learn how to freehand a 5 degree relief on a tool bit.  For the anal retentive, there's always a toolmakers protractor to check the result...  The tool bit works just as well with a 4,5 or 6 degree angle!

( once you get the knack, it is a *lot* faster)


----------



## intjonmiller (Mar 20, 2017)

That is certainly one use for these grinders, but far from the only consideration.


----------



## sanddan (Mar 21, 2017)

Dabbler said:


> I have a 6X48 belt sander I've been using for 35 years;  I've been tempted to the 2X72 'dark side of the sander' for a few years now, but yet to make the leap...
> 
> If anyone here buys one I'd be really interested in your experience!



I fall into this category. My 6x48 is a nice machine but I think it is intended to be used on wood and not metal. Mine has only seen metal it's whole life and the only problem I've had is the switch needed replacing, metal grit shorted it out after 15 years.

I still want to build a 2x72 grinder and the one in the OP looks to be a very nice design.


----------



## Sewdude (Mar 21, 2017)

I finally got my grinder put together. Now i wonder how I lived without it.


----------



## ddickey (Mar 21, 2017)

Looks really nice. What do you have for a motor?


----------



## Hal H (Mar 21, 2017)

Sewdude

Very nice job and color choice.

Hal


----------



## Sewdude (Mar 21, 2017)

ddickey said:


> Looks really nice. What do you have for a motor?


ddickey
It is a single speed 1750 rpm motor 1.5 HP. I change my shop around as equipment changes and wanted to run on 110 volts and 15 amp circuit if need be.
I wanted a VFD motor and controller but didn't have the funds. I got tired of using my HF chepo grinder so I threw the motor on there, what a difference to have something with power.

Thanks Hal H it was a last minute color change. was going to be silver.


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 21, 2017)

Must have been the wee folk whispering in yer ear on Saint Patty's day eve. May the luck o' the Irish be with ya in all your grinding endeavors. Nice looking rig. Cheers, Mike



Sewdude said:


> Thanks Hal H it was a last minute color change. was going to be silver.


----------



## ddickey (Mar 25, 2017)

You can also horizontal grinder on this Reeder I'm looking at. Don't know if I'd ever use it in that position. Was wondering if the rigidity is compromised due to a smaller base plate.


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 26, 2017)

the compromise is to use a hinge instead of direct bolting to the table.  You can choose to do it either way, but having the whole machine have that small movement won't affect the grinding ability.


----------



## ddickey (May 22, 2017)

Started putting my new Reeder grinder together, finally. 
A couple things I instantly noticed. The base mount are 1/4" holes. To me that looks to small. Maybe not as there are six holes. Countersunk would've looked nice too. The four holes for the screws to mount the motor are to narrow for the 3/8-16 required. Should I be a little PO'd about this?


----------



## Buffalo20 (May 22, 2017)

almost all 56 frame motor bases are slotted for 5/16" bolts


----------



## ddickey (May 22, 2017)

It's a USA made Leeson. I wonder why it would be larger.


----------



## ddickey (May 23, 2017)

Buffalo20 said:


> almost all 56 frame motor bases are slotted for 5/16" bolts


This is direct mount. 3/8-16.


----------



## Sewdude (May 26, 2017)

Absolute Neutrophils 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roadie33 (Aug 10, 2017)

Nice looking grinder.
When I built mine, I opted for a Belt drive to keep the motor further away from the sanding belt to keep the metal dust from being sucked into it.


----------



## Dabbler (Aug 10, 2017)

hey ddickey - please tell us of your construction and use experience - I'm sure I'm not the only one desperate for more dope on the Reeder grinder!  A picture or 2 of your particular mounting wouldn't hurt (hint, hint! )


----------



## ddickey (Aug 10, 2017)

I currently have it mounted exactly like in this video. https://goo.gl/DWRRtu
Since then I've made a table for it just have not mounted it yet.
Overall I think it is a nice grinder but It has some annoyances I don't care for. Maybe all belt grinders are like this, IDK.
As per above the drilled holes being to narrow to mount the motor was an annoyance. When I called about it they did send some cap screws though to mount the motor.
When you tighten the table it kicks slightly to the side, no biggie just another annoyance. I made a new tool rest for it with a cut out for the belt so care needs to be taken so you don't ruin a belt.
When you make an angle adjustment on the tool rest it moves as you tighten it in place. So if you want a 15° you set the table at 17° tighten and it ends up at 15°.
The alignment of the belt on the wheels are all off. In order for the belt to run equal on the platen wheels the adjusting wheel is way over on one side. Also the driven wheel can not be pushed all the way onto the motor shaft.
Maybe all these things are normal, IDK.
My opinion at this time is I would not buy a grinder that has horizontal positioning capabilities. The mounting platform is just to small.
If I had to do it again I would by a Northridge Tool or a KMG.
Having said all that I'm very happy to finally have a grinder. Makes working in the shop so much more productive.
Also when grinding with moderate pressure the belt will slide off the wheels. I think this is operator error though having the belt a little to loose against the platen.


----------



## Buffalo20 (Aug 10, 2017)

I read all of the belt grinder threads with great interest, I have a Grizzly RradiusMaster, a 2" x 48" vertical/horizontal belt grinder, sold at the time by Jancy, but sourced out of Australia. I love the tool, can't imagine being without it.

http://www.radiusmaster.com.au/


----------

